# Importing Motorcycle



## missmika (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi,

Has anyone imported their motorcycle(s) to Cyprus yet? 
I'm looking into importing my motorcycle in... I was looking over their classified but super rip offs from sellers since, I guess, no one is super knowledgeable about it compared to USA... in terms of what's a rip off or not. So I decided to import it in unless I find someone reasonable. 

Also... I have my license here plus my M1 (USA license), I did some research but just wanted to gain insight into other's experiences. Seems like I can drive a car and ride a motorcycle with my current USA license for 6 months then switch over to taking their tests after proof of residency. 

Cheers!
Mika:eyebrows:


----------



## SiAnDem (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi Mika,

Don't know anything about motorcycles or importing them, but as far as your license is concerned, my understanding is that with your US license you can drive in Cyprus for a year, and then all you have to do, provided you have residency, is go to the equivalent of the DMV and exchange your US license for a Cypriot one. No test required!

Simon


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

SiAnDem said:


> Hi Mika,
> 
> Don't know anything about motorcycles or importing them, but as far as your license is concerned, my understanding is that with your US license you can drive in Cyprus for a year, and then all you have to do, provided you have residency, is go to the equivalent of the DMV and exchange your US license for a Cypriot one. No test required!
> 
> Simon


I'm not sure that is correct Simon. My understanding is that that is only for EU licence holders. In fact EU licence holders can drive on them for as long as they are valid. 
For holders of licences from non EU countries they must exchange their licence for a Cyprus one after 6 months. I believe though that if the licence is from a country with a reciprocal agreement with Cyprus no test is needed. The USA is on the list of those countries

Veronica


----------



## SiAnDem (Jan 8, 2016)

Veronica said:


> I'm not sure that is correct Simon. My understanding is that that is only for EU licence holders. For holders of licences from non EU countries they must exchange their licence for a Cyprus one after 6 months. I believe though that if the licence is from a country with a reciprocal agreement with Cyprus no test is needed. The USA is on the list of those countries
> 
> Veronica


Oops! You're absolutely right. 6 months it is.

Sorry for the inaccurate advice, Mika.

Simon


----------



## missmika (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks for the clarification Simon and Veronica!


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

What size is the engine Miss Mika?The last ime I looked into this, less than 600cc bikes were very cheap from an import tax point of view


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

GSmith said:


> What size is the engine Miss Mika?The last ime I looked into this, less than 600cc bikes were very cheap from an import tax point of view


That is true, up to 600 cc has no excise duty


----------



## missmika (Feb 23, 2016)

Baywatch said:


> That is true, up to 600 cc has no excise duty


GSmith and Baywatch- I have a 600cc, so I made the cut?  I also read that there is no tax for anything less than 600c.c.

Yay!

How's the motorcycle culture there?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

missmika said:


> GSmith and Baywatch- I have a 600cc, so I made the cut?  I also read that there is no tax for anything less than 600c.c.
> 
> Yay!
> 
> How's the motorcycle culture there?


You are duty free. 

Here are quite a few big ones. Harley, Goldwing etc. And offroad bikes, but I think they are mostly hire bikes

Motorcycles between 1 and 1450 cc are charged €0.04272 per cc and will be in the range €10 – €62.


----------



## missmika (Feb 23, 2016)

Baywatch said:


> You are duty free.
> 
> Here are quite a few big ones. Harley, Goldwing etc. And offroad bikes, but I think they are mostly hire bikes
> 
> Motorcycles between 1 and 1450 cc are charged €0.04272 per cc and will be in the range €10 – €62.



I see. By "hire bikes" you mean they are for rental?


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

Ive never seen Harleys for rent. There are many bikes and bikers here. I rode a bike for about 8 years, BMW F650GS which was probably the best bike type in Cyprus given the relatively short distances and mixed terrain (read 'poor roads'). I eventually gave it up, mainly because of the tendancy of many drivers here to completely ignore roafd signs, red lights and just about every common sense rule of the road. Read archives of the Cyprus Mail re traffic accidents and stats. Shame really, I did enjoy my bike.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

GSmith said:


> Ive never seen Harleys for rent. There are many bikes and bikers here. I rode a bike for about 8 years, BMW F650GS which was probably the best bike type in Cyprus given the relatively short distances and mixed terrain (read 'poor roads'). I eventually gave it up, mainly because of the tendancy of many drivers here to completely ignore roafd signs, red lights and just about every common sense rule of the road. Read archives of the Cyprus Mail re traffic accidents and stats. Shame really, I did enjoy my bike.


No I meant that there are many big ones like Harley and Goldwing. Most rentals I have seen is off roaders


----------

